# My Dog Save My Daughter...



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi my fellow dog lovers. I am very upset today. First let me start by saying I live in a small town, on a dead end street. I live at the end of the dead end. There are maybe 15 houses on our street. I was packing the camper for this weekend and my daughter was helping. I was going in and out of the house. I saw a dog down the street. I saw this dog before. I knew it wasn't a neighbors. but I thought it came the other dead end street parallel to ours I walked back into the house to grab some towels. Next thing I know my daughter is screaming. The dog bit my daughter in the face. It ran up to her and my daughter being a dog lover and five years old went up to pet it. Thank god she is fine. She had a small puncture under the eye and on the lip. 
The problem is my dog witness this attack. He broke right through the wood fence and attacked the other dog. My daughter was in my arms screaming so I couldn't control the dogs. My dog bit the other dog and held him down. My neighbors ran out to help. Because my dog held the other dog down he couldn't run away. That saved us sooo much trouble when we got to the hospital Because without the dog my daughter would have to go through rabbi testing and treatment. We found the dogs owners and he was up to date on shots. My daughter was sent home with no stiches just antibiotics.

When I returned home I had a letter on my door from the dog warden. I called and they asked to take MY dog to the pound for quarantined. Because he attacked the other dog. I refused. I told them I would fight them on it.

you have to understand my dog is a good dog, He wouldn't hurt a fly. But he is very protective of my children. You would think my five year old was his "baby" not mine. He loves her so much. He saved her. It may have been a worse attack if it wasn't for him. I feel if they take him. The dog would feel like he is being punished for doing something he didn't do wrong.

I even thought about bringing him to my moms until, friday and bringing him camping. If they take the kids dog they will lose it. They have lost so much. I don't know if I will get into a lot of trouble for hiding him.

What would you do? Thanks for listening. I know this was long.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Tell the warden you will immediately supply the shots records for your dog but you are in a very difficult situation right now and they will not have access to your dog until you return from a previously planned and unchangable travel event.

Take that or leave it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, that is terrible. I would definetly fight like crazy for that. What are they doing about the dog that attacked your daughter in your driveway?!?!








Any chance you know a lawyer you could contact? I'd be inclined to hid the dog, but I know you can't afford to get in trouble either....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

They'd have to arrest me to get my dog under those circumstances.
No way. Uh uh.

I don't know all the specifics but...guessing there is a leach law...
I'd be tempted to sue the owners of the attack dog. I hate people who let their dogs run amok. They make the rest of us 'rule followers/good dog owners' very mad.


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi,
I know from reading your previous posts that you are a widow of a soldier lost on active duty. I don't know how much your benefits change but would think you still have access to free legal aid. Contact your nearest military post or base and speak to someone in legal assistance. If nothing else they can advise you on whether you should hire a lawyer.

Common sense would make any of us say you have nothing to worry about but sometimes written laws don't seem to make alot of sense. Take care and God bless.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Is your dog up to date on his shots? If so you may be able to home quarentine, your local laws will vary. If your dog is not up do date on rabies don't get the shot without talking to your vet. They can do a blood test to see what the current titer is and this will tell them if the rabies vaccine is still good. If you get another rabies shot it will change these levels and you may be in a worse situation. You may also be able to quarantine at a vets office. Call your vet and ask there advice, they will be familiar with your local laws. If all else fails you can try to call the local media for some outside pressure.

Good luck!
Don


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

redmonaz said:


> If all else fails you can try to call the local media for some outside pressure.


That may be the best advice so far, especially if the warden is an elected official. He would probably not want the public to know that he is stripping a family of thier beloved pet that saved the life of a 5 year old. Sounds like a good headline to me.


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your daughters injuries, but also glad to see she is OK.

I agree with many of the responses....provide the updated shot records, offer alternative solutions for possible quaranteen, etc. I would also consider letters of support from neighbors. However if the animal control folks refuse to compromise, either legal or public intervention should be considered. One thing local public officials dislike with a passion is negative press. Consider contacting the local newspapers or TV station(s) that produce "human interest" stories. It's amazing how quickly things like this get resolved when a big bright light is flashed in their eyes....

Just my opinion.

All the best,
Bill


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sia,
Bottom line: Your dog was penned until the time of the attack, at which time it broke through to protect your child. The incident would not have happened had the other dog been on a leash or properly penned.
It's only instinct to protect their owners, and thank God yours did, as the dog could have attacked your daughter AND you, again!! 
Good luck and God Bless!
Darlene


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You got good advice already. I just want to say that's one amazing dog and you're doing the right thing by protecting it now. Good luck with your battle.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Sia,
Sounds like your dog did what any 2 legged family member would have done. I would fight with all my heart to protect my dog. Especially, if you have done everything correct.

You have been put through some rough test recently. Keep your head up and get through each day.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

So very glad to hear that your daughter is ok. Any bite is scary - a bite to the face is terrifying!!!

As for your dillemma, you've already gotten lots of advice - the best of which I would suggest is to contact Legal Aid on Base.

However, might I point out to everyone that sia said "..... they asked to take MY dog to the pound for *quarantined*. " This *IS NOT * "taking the family's dog away". I would _expect _ that local ordinance requires that ANY dog biting another - regardless of reason or provocation - is required to be tested and quarantined - by law and in the interest of general public safety. (Of course, IF that is the case then the other dog should certainly be so impounded, too). IF the warden's intention is to quarantine in compliance with legal requirement, he/she is doing his/her job and the quarantine is unlikely to garner press attention or even public sympathy. However, a local problem of unleashed dogs wandering loose and attacking residents (particularly children) is quite a different thing and could well draw quite a bit of support.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would ask the warden where the H_ _ L he was when the other dog was attacking my child.....

And then inform him he is lucky to not have to pick up a dead dog after I shot it.

Steve


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that your daughter is okay! Kudos to your pooch for it's actions as well.

As stated previously, I would recommend getting the media involved. If this warden isn't an elected official, some elected official had to appoint him. Also, getting legal advice would be prudent.


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

I am so sorry this happened to your daughter, but I am especially glad to hear she is not hurt.

You have been given very good advise from others. I've worked with dog rescue for over 10 years helping rescue Rottweilers and have dealt with many situations and animal control officers. As Wolfie said, the Warden may just be enforcing your local laws. Before letting them quarantine your dog anywhere I would ask them what the laws are, exactly why your dog is being quarantined, and what your options are. Most cities, states will allow you to quarantine the dog at home or with your vet rather than at the pound. I would make sure if they want to quarantine your dog that the other dog is quarantined as well.

You are trying to be a responsible dog owner, your dog was properly contained behind a fence and he is properly socalized with humans, other wise you would not have him around your children. Your dog did not attack un-provoked, he was reacting to the situation by protecting his family.

I would provide them with shot records, offer to let them come out and meet your dog to show he poses no threat to others. I would also talk to your neighbors about giving statements attesting to your dogs temperament with them, their observations in how he reacts to your children, and that you are a responsible dog owner should you need them.

The important thing here is....your child was bit un-provoked NOT the fact that your dog came to your and your daughters defence, protecting his family. Since the other dog was running loose at the time and if you have seen him loose before then, it's apparent they do not keep their dog properly contained if there is a leash law...because of the dogs owners lack of responsibility your 5 year old received an un-provoked bite to her face. Since your daughter was bit I would insist animal control (Warden) have that dog evaluated for temperament by an *qualified* person to assure you that he does NOT pose any threat to your family or the community in the future. If I were you I'd also want to make sure there is a record with your local animal control, pound etc that this dog has bit a child.

Good luck and please feel free to PM me if you need to talk!
Juleen


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

B&J_GAKampers said:


> I am so sorry this happened to your daughter, but I am especially glad to hear she is not hurt.
> 
> You have been given very good advise from others. I've worked with dog rescue for over 10 years helping rescue Rottweilers and have dealt with many situations and animal control officers. As Wolfie said, the Warden may just be enforcing your local laws. Before letting them quarantine your dog anywhere I would ask them what the laws are, exactly why your dog is being quarantined, and what your options are. Most cities, states will allow you to quarantine the dog at home or with your vet rather than at the pound. I would make sure if they want to quarantine your dog that the other dog is quarantined as well.
> 
> ...


So glad you child is ok -hope you child will not be afraid of animals in the future due to the circumstances.

This response puts all the relevant points in one place. 
Demand total performance of duties from the official with jurisdiction for both sides of the issue. Many officials with jurisdiction will try to do the easiest part and only the parts with the least amount of paperwork -not necessarily the right thing for the circumstance. Hold their feet to the fire by knowing what their responsibility actual is under the local rules, regulations and legal code. An attorney maybe necessary to protect your interests here....

Map Guy


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I agree with most, fight to keep your dog at home, but don't fight enough to get yourself in trouble. The Officer may just be following SOP's within the department. Most of the time he reports to the Sherrif of the county, he is elected ... I would call him and see if he can help.

I am glad your DD is ok ... thank god for that ... and for the Dog, he deserves a bone and big hug!


----------



## tubsmb (Apr 24, 2007)

We actually had a similar situation--leash laws in our city...but our dog was not on a leash and my husband ended up shooting the other dog........ A woman was walking a pitbull off a leash and her dog went after my 2 children. Our golden retreiver came to the rescue and got between the dog and our kids. Her dog had ours by the throat and would not even attempt to get their dog off. After several minutes my husband ended up shooting their dog. We got a citation but it was dismissed in court because we were doing what was necessary to protect our family....(PET INCLUDED). The owner got thousands of dollars in fines. I would definitley fight it, since your dog was in your fenced in yard and everything.


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

O.K. I took all of your wonderful advice. I called my vet and they called the warden. I fax over letters from my neighbors. stating my dog is always in his fenced yard and he has always been friendly towards people and other animals. The warden is coming over today to look at our fence and meet with digger. My next door neighbor offered to bring his great dane over to show that digger is not dog aggressive. I also told the warden that I would make a stink if they tried to take him to the pound. I would gladly bring him to the vet if necessary. Digger is my vets favorite. He will baby him the whole time. My husband rescued digger from the pound. He said he was the saddest puppy in the place. He was so scared. M husband left for war a few days after we got him. All he did for weeks was cry at the door for my husband. not to mention he was covered in fleas. For a dog that came from the pound going back is punishment..

But you guys ready for this one. This is the kicker. I also asked about the other dog. At first they didn't want to tell me anything. I thought maybe they killed the dog. finally they told me the dog is being detained by it's owner. How could that be? you want to take my dog but you are letting them keep that dog. NO WAY!!
They tell me that the dog belongs to an police officer in our town. That he can handle the dog. I told them that I have seen this dog out before. they tell me they will try to get the dog from the police officer.

so I walk over to the other street to talk to this police officer and see the dog. I don't know why but I had to see if it was a aggressive dog or maybe it was a freak thing and my daughter scared it. (it is a big dog). german shepherd mix. I go over and soon as I walk in the driveway the dog is in the window barking and banging against the window. Growling and showing its teeth.

Their next door neighbor comes out to tell me they are not home. When she saw my daughter she asked if she was the little girl who was bit. Then she tell me that the dog bit her husband and nothing was done. (the police paid the emergency room bills) And the dog bit the owners brother. Plus all the neighbors are scared of the dog. Two neighbors put up fences to keep their dogs in and that dog out.

I couldn't believe it. I am still in shock. At first I was upset that my daughter was bit. But I though maybe the dog ran out the door. Maybe it is a good dog. That the dog was caught off guard. But now this? In this case I may sue just to get that dog put away. I hate to see any dog get put down. But My kids and other kids are outside everyday. This guy doesn't seem to mind that his dog is nasty. If the town stands behind him. Forget it.

I am going to talk to the warden about it face to face when he gets here. If I have to have all my neighbors here with me, I will.

All I have to say is WOW. This has been a crazy couple of weeks. well. it's been a crazy year.

Thanks for letting me vent. I do feel a little better now. I will let you know how it goes with the warden but you better believe if that dog is staying with his owner so is mine.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Have as many as you can, this is riduculous that his dog has bit that many times and nothing is done. I would call the press and say my child was bitten/attacked in her OWN yard by a dog, and it has bitten other as well and nothing is done. Don't be afraid just because he is a cop and doesn't feel the rules apply to him, I hate those types of people, I hope it comes down hard on him.

We just had a case where a man shot the neighbors cat because it was in his yard, totally legal, no charges. Now I would think if you found this dog a threat to your safety and that of your family, you could do the same!

I love animals and all, but I'm surprised someone hasn't poisoned this dog.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

having_fun said:


> Have as many as you can, this is riduculous that his dog has bit that many times and nothing is done. I would call the press and say my child was bitten/attacked in her OWN yard by a dog, and it has bitten other as well and nothing is done. Don't be afraid just because he is a cop and doesn't feel the rules apply to him, I hate those types of people, I hope it comes down hard on him.
> 
> We just had a case where a man shot the neighbors cat because it was in his yard, totally legal, no charges. Now I would think if you found this dog a threat to your safety and that of your family, you could do the same!
> 
> I love animals and all, but I'm surprised someone hasn't poisoned this dog.


Sia,

Being in the insurance biz where I have taken my share of dog bite claims, you have a clear cut lawsuit all lined up against this other dog owner. Get a good lawyer who will do the work pro-bono and go after $ for mental anguish for the entire rest of your childs life, costs to have your fence repaired (professionally), medical bills and anything else your good lawyer feels like going after.

Based on all the piles of evidence against the character/temperment of the malicious dog and its unfit owner, the case will be a slam dunk victory against the dog owners insurance company for you and your child.

You just might own that Outback sooner than you think.

I'm not joking though. (Edit:File a police report asap) and then call an attorney as soon as possible and get the paperwork started. If you wait too long, it will not look as though your child suffered at all.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

You have so much good advice so far, and I'm happy you and your child are safe. I mostly agree with hunter's reply but thats just me. 
I was in a similar situation years ago when my german shepherd was in the house and a visitor came in without and knocked once and heard my dog barking (there was a WARNING SIGN right under the door bell alerting people about my dog). They then proceeded to enter and was greeted by my dog growling at the front door (just knocked and entered, didnt wait for a reply or someone to come to the door). The visitor's friend tried to protect her by putting his hand around her body and between her and the nose of my growling dog (inside my house). Needless to say my dog (still inside my house) saw this as a threat and grabbed his hand and bit him a few times in the middle of the living room. 
When the whole thing was over, he threatened to sue and have my dog put down (my dog had 3 phases of police training & all of his shots). Animal control said they were going to have to take my dog but would let me quarentine him in house. I have to say I was 100% ready to produce _another dog_, taking my dog was not an option at ANY expense. In the end, the guy that technically B&E'd (broke & entered) dropped any possible charges.

To sum it up I would produce another dog if I had no choice but to relenquish my dog. The other dog would not be around to hurt anyone else, and I would call the police to make a report of the attack. I would also contact legal council and then once my ducks were in a row I would contact Animal Control and the attacking dog's owner. If this did no good I would get the testimony of my neighbors and the attacking dog's neighbors (character witnesses of both dog's temperments and history) and I would go to the media and court. It sounds like you are right on track and I wish you well. Please keep us posted on how this turns out!


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Sai,
Is your dog up to date on the rabies vaccine? This can be a big one when deciding whether or not you can legally home quarantine. I think you are in the right and your dog should be rewarded!

You said the other dog was owned by a police officer. Is this an old retired police dog? You may want to think about contacting the police departments internal affairs unit. If you rmeeting was not succesful I would even look at calling your local senator, but I tend to take things to extreme.

I like the idea of calling a lawyer and make sure you charge them for the fence repair! I wish I lived closer so I could start calling elected offials myself! Good luck and keep us posted.
Don


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Sia -

You fight that with everything you have.... if the instigating dog doesn't have to go to quarentine, then neither should yours. You need to file a police report and make sure that the Warden understands that this is not the first time this dog has bitten someone (a human) and next time it might not turn out so well.

Shannon


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sia,

If your town in CT is like my town and CT, the dog warden/animal control officer works for the Police Department, and that would explain the somewhat unenthusiastic attitude to quarantine the other dog in this situation. Mind you, I'm not saying it is right, but it is the way the world works. I would make sure that you have a police report of the bite. In CT, I'm pretty sure it is state law that all animal bites have to be reported to the local police. You should be able to double check that with your Vet, and even the emergency department staff at the hospital. I would also make sure you have a copy of that report on file in your home, just in case things get lost in the records division.

If you meet resistance in making a police report, and feel that the attacking dogs owner is receiving preferential treatment because of where he works, then I would just start kicking things up the chain of command. If you get all the way to the Chief of Police and still have no satisfaction, then the Mayor or First Selectman is the next stop. Only after you don't get any help there would it be appropriate to go to the media, and I would call Channel 8, Channel 3 and Channel 30, as well as your local paper and the Hartford Courant.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Tim


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I talked to a good friend who is a vet. She said she has never heard of a dog being quarantined because it bit another dog. Check your local laws and see if a dog is required to be quarantined for biting another dog. She also suggested stating you need to keep your dog at home to defend against the other dog.

Good luck!


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Geuss what dog was running loose today when the dog warden came? Yup that dog was out again. The day after he bit a child. ( I geuss the dog digs under the fence.) My dog also dug under the fence when he was a puppy so I put his on a run until he outgrew it) I flipped out. He took the dog and put him in the truck, He had his personal truck not the pound truck. The dog went nuts. Trashed the inside of his truck. He never even got to see digger. When he was done. I went to the police station to file a report. I am going to call a lawyer. I think that they will let me keep digger home. He is up to date on all his shots. He really is a good dog. Thank you for all your help. You know what makes me really upset. The dogs owner never even came over here to see if my daughter was alright..


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

B&J_GAKampers said:


> Geuss what dog was running loose today when the dog warden came? Yup that dog was out again. The day after he bit a child. ( I geuss the dog digs under the fence.) My dog also dug under the fence when he was a puppy so I put his on a run until he outgrew it) I flipped out. He took the dog and put him in the truck, He had his personal truck not the pound truck. The dog went nuts. Trashed the inside of his truck. He never even got to see digger. When he was done. I went to the police station to file a report. I am going to call a lawyer. I think that they will let me keep digger home. He is up to date on all his shots. He really is a good dog. Thank you for all your help. You know what makes me really upset. The dogs owner never even came over here to see if my daughter was alright..


If that dog is running loose again, then your neighbors are truly not good dog owners or responsible enough to own a precious animal. They have no compassion otherwise their dog would be trained to not be running the neighborhood attacking and terriorizing young children. People who love animals, love children, those people don't care. If that dog is classified as a vicious dog, I wonder if those peoples homeowners insurance company knows that....sometimes there is an extra fee for owning a vicous dog.....


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Sia,

Having the Warden see the dog loose near your home is solid gold.

If by some ungodly reason you see that dog loose again in your neighborhood, grab your camera.

A picture is worth a 1,000 words and perhaps a $100K to boot.

Please have an attorney put the noose around that bad dog owner and any other authority figure that does not drop the hammer on him for his misdeeds.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Sia,
> 
> Having the Warden see the dog loose near your home is solid gold.
> 
> ...


If your camera does date stamps make sure that is turned on. Also if you see the dog wandering again, either call the warden or personally I'd call 911, the dog has a history of attacking people, it is a menace and really needs to be taken care of, sad to say, but I don't know that any other solution will work, especially with an owner that doesn't seem to care.

Other than that, all I can add is you sound like you are on the right track. Hug your daughter and be glad she was not injured any worse than she was. Keep an eye on her and see if she develops any fears from the incident and either help her through if she does, or get some help for her.

You are in all of our thoughts and prayers, hang in there and try to finish packing that TT so you can have some fun with the kids.

Huge hugs your way as well.
Be well
Carl


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Being in the insurance biz where I have taken my share of dog bite claims, you have a clear cut lawsuit all lined up against this other dog owner.


Sad to say, this is probably the best way to handle this. They goal isn't to sue the guys pants off, just to get your expenses covered (medical, fence, etc) and enough to get the guy to keep his dog locked up at home. Since the law doesn't seem to speak to the dog owner, perhaps money will.

Ed


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

sia said:


> . . .my daughter would have to go through rabbi testing. . .


Yes, this is a horrific tale, it shouldn't happen to anyone.

But I couldn't resist finding the bright side of this -- the inadvertent humor -- as quoted. I may catch some flack for this. Sorry.

And to my Jewish friends, L'Chaim!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Don't worry - I saw the same thing. Way too easily amused!! Oy.....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Being in the insurance biz where I have taken my share of dog bite claims, you have a clear cut lawsuit all lined up against this other dog owner.


 I agree with Mgonzo and others. I would definately sue - not necessarily for the money, but to make sure the dog does no more harm to my child or anyone else. Knowing that the dog can still roam, I'd forever be afraid to let my child play in the front yard after that incident.

I also suggest you take pictures of the injuries to your daughter. AND, in the lawsuit, I would make sure there was compensation for the scar she is likely to bear the rest of her life. It may be a small, inconspicuous scar, or none at all, but you have no idea what it will look like in ten years.


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

I talked to the warden again. Asked him why he wanted to take digger in the first place and he tells me because digger in a pitbull and there are laws in town about pitbulls being in public.....WHAT? First of all digger is not a pitbull and second he wasn't "in public" He was in my back yard. He begins to tell me that 70% of dogs from the pound are mixed with pit. Now he has me going again. I asked him to please check his records, he sold my husband the dog three years ago. I am soooo glad to be going camping this weekened. I am bringing my dog a HUGE bone. My daughter has a huge shinner and a fat lip. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

sia said:


> Geuss what dog was running loose today when the dog warden came? Yup that dog was out again. The day after he bit a child. ( I geuss the dog digs under the fence.) My dog also dug under the fence when he was a puppy so I put his on a run until he outgrew it) I flipped out. He took the dog and put him in the truck, He had his personal truck not the pound truck. The dog went nuts. Trashed the inside of his truck. He never even got to see digger.


I would at this point insist that this dogs owner NOT be allowed to quarantine his dog at home, it's very apparent he is not capable of securely confining his dog. After this episode it would be very hard for the Warden to justify allowing him to quarentine the dog at home.

You have been given lots of good advice from some wonderful people. If this guy owns his home he could lose his home owners insurance. If he rents, it may fall back to the property owner...I'm not sure. In some states it is hard to get home owners insurance if you own certain breeds. My policy has a 1 bite clause in it because I owned Rottweilers.

Document everything. Write it down times, dates and what happened, what you were told by the warden etc...that way you have a record of events. This is an emotional and trying time for you and a record will help refresh your memory if necessary.

Juleen


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

sia said:


> I talked to the warden again. Asked him why he wanted to take digger in the first place and he tells me because digger in a pitbull and there are laws in town about pitbulls being in public.....WHAT? First of all digger is not a pitbull and second he wasn't "in public" He was in my back yard. He begins to tell me that 70% of dogs from the pound are mixed with pit. Now he has me going again. I asked him to please check his records, he sold my husband the dog three years ago. I am soooo glad to be going camping this weekened. I am bringing my dog a HUGE bone. My daughter has a huge shinner and a fat lip. Thanks again everyone.


You can not assume just because 70% of the dogs from the pound are mixed with pitt that your dog is too. He could be right about the 70%, but I personally would want to see their stats to support that. 
People who work in shelters, pounds try their best to determine what breeds are in a mix, but sadly most are not knowledgable enough on dog breeds.

Most vets will identify the breeds they see in a mixed breed dog, check your paper work. My rabies vac certificate states the breed of my dogs. If what breed Digger is becomes a problem, ask your vet to give you something stating what breed mix he believes Digger is.

Go camping and put all of this out of your mind for a while and enjoy your weekend!

Juleen


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

sia said:


> I am bringing my dog a HUGE bone. My daughter has a huge shinner and a fat lip.


Hi Sia,

I'd be cooking my dog a 5 course meal, the fifth course would be the big old bone, new pillow, lots of new toys. That's a very special family member you have.

I'm sorry to hear your daughter has a shiner and fat lip, please ensure you take pictures, you may not want to do anything with lawyers and so forth now, but may change your mind later. Take the pictures now and tuck them away in case you need them later.

On the lighter side, our weather this weekend (Pennsylvania) is shaping up to be spectacular, I'm hoping that will make it's way up to Connecticut as well. I hope you have a blissfully quiet and relaxing and yes FUN!!!! weekend.

Take care
Carl


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry folks. This is no time to take the high road in regards to suing for as much as she can get to right this ongoing problem.

The emotional distress of her child could very well last a lifetime in regards to fear of other dogs based on this incident and there will be nightmares and maybe even post-traumatic type events down the road.

Anyone who has been through a physical attack in their life can understand. Even if you haven't, you may have read many stories of this being very common.

This is why the lawsuit needs to focus on the childs welfare being at risk.

Dogbite lawsuits are generally settled by insurance companies very quickly because there is nothing to debate, X dog bit X person, X person now has scars, medical bills and emotional distress and defendant dog owner was liable. Case closed.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

sia said:


> I talked to the warden again. Asked him why he wanted to take digger in the first place and he tells me because digger in a pitbull ... First of all digger is not a pitbull and second he wasn't "in public" He was in my back yard. He begins to tell me that 70% of dogs from the pound are mixed with pit.


Not to get all "black helicopters" here, but there is something weird going on, unless this warden is simply retarded. Maybe the other owner is "connected" somehow and wants to scare you away from a lawsuit?

Personally, I think at this point calling the media might be a useful suggestion. Seems like a great 10:00 news story to me... family recently widowed to war hero now risks losing the family guardian pet because of an illogical overzealous warden... A few (hundred) viewer calls to the warden's office might change his mind right quick.


----------



## HamishsMom (Mar 29, 2007)

sia said:


> I talked to the warden again. Asked him why he wanted to take digger in the first place and he tells me because digger in a pitbull and there are laws in town about pitbulls being in public.....WHAT? First of all digger is not a pitbull and second he wasn't "in public" He was in my back yard. He begins to tell me that 70% of dogs from the pound are mixed with pit.


I am very sorry about your experience . . . and although sometimes bad things happen to good dogs, this roaming dog has proven itself to be a problem.

I personally hate blanket statements like the one the warden gave you. I was just on a website where the dog looked like it may have had pitbull in him, but a DNA test proved he was German Shepherd, Chinese Shar-pei, Chow Chow and Bernese Mountain Dog. So unless they've done a DNA test on ALL dogs in the pound I don't know how they can just say that 70% of all dogs there are mixed with pittbull.

If you want to take the question out of it completely, there is something called the Canine Heritage Breed Test that you can have done with a simple cheek swab and sent off for DNA analysis. It will tell you what breeds are in your dog in the last three generations I believe. It is $72 with shipping but it might prove a point if you are so inclined!

http://www.metamorphixinc.com/products2a.html

Heather


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Sorry folks. This is no time to take the high road in regards to suing for as much as she can get to right this ongoing problem.
> 
> The emotional distress of her child could very well last a lifetime in regards to fear of other dogs based on this incident and there will be nightmares and maybe even post-traumatic type events down the road.


This is huge concern for me -the child will be scared - to what level it is unknown. Proper handling of the situation by all parties (as perceived by the victim) will greatly influence the long term emotional distress of the victim............ Remember children don't see shades of gray -just black and white -right and wrong, unlike how adults have learned to do! Especially attorneys!

Map Guy


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh, Sia, you and your family have had so much to deal with lately. It breaks my heart that your daughter had to experience that terrible attack. You have received so much great advice from everyone. I like the idea of getting the media involved, if the "dog warden" doesn't back off. After all, your dog didn't attack a human, he attacked the vicious animal that harmed your child. Digger deserves that Big bone you are going to buy him. Just talk to your Vet, the Law Counsel that you may have access to, and the the Media if all else fails.

God Bless and Good Luck with it all, and Most of All - ENJOY YOUR CAMPING TRIP.!!!

*Tom and Heidi*


----------

